# Brisbane Orchid Soc. Show Champions



## s1214215 (Apr 18, 2012)

Here are some pics of the Brisbane Orchid Soc. Show Champions, April 2012

Brett.

Paphiopedilum Transvaal "No.3"






Doritaenopsis I-Hsin Actor









Cirrhopetalum rothschildianum "Wildfire" HCC/AOC-QOS (sadly only part of the plant as I couldnt get it all in the photo)









Potinara Free Spirit "H & R"





Dendrobium unknown hybrid





Dendrobium Pearl Vera "White Pointer"





Oncidium Sharry Baby


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 19, 2012)

Very nice...


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 19, 2012)

Cool pics, thanks!!!! Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 19, 2012)

Good photos Brett. Did you do they while the plants were in the show displays?


----------



## s1214215 (Apr 19, 2012)

As the club photographer, I took time when appropriate to take them to a safe spot and a black back drop for pics.. We didnt move them when the public was on the run LOL.. Are you crazy..

Brett


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 19, 2012)

and didn't use your iPhone?!


----------



## s1214215 (Apr 19, 2012)

Ozpaph said:


> and didn't use your iPhone?!




:rollhappy: No.. sorry, I have a Samsung 18 mg pixel WB750 now and plan to upgrade to a more serious Minolta digital at the end of the year.. :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2012)

Ozpaph said:


> and didn't use your iPhone?!



 Wow! 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Dido (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice pics thanks for sharing


----------



## Shiva (Apr 19, 2012)

Great pics! Thanks!


----------

